# Litter Locker users



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I know someone posted a while ago about using the Diaper Genie refills for the litter locker. Well, there's another diaper disposal system called the Neat! system which has refills that are IDENTICAL to the litter locker ones. You can get them at WalMart. 

Also, the Super Walmart near me now carries litter lockers.


----------



## Crazy Cat (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, I am gonna have to run to Walmart. I just ran out of my bags today and was not driving the 65 mile round trip to go get another baggy system this week!


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

I just saw the litter locker at the store the other day (on sale too!) I couldn't decide whether or not to get it........what's the verdict on it??? (sorry if this comes across as a thread jack!!)


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

No thread jack thought came across my mind.  I love it, but others have found cheaper alternatives. It's really great for a one-cat household, but I'm thinking of getting a second one to make it easier on me (that way I can place a litter locker next to each litter box). 

It's really a matter of preference and cost. But like I said, I love mine and do not regret the money spent on it.


----------



## Crazy Cat (Oct 18, 2005)

I love mine, I paid $20 for it at Petsmart. It came with the first thing of bags, and cleaning my one litter box out twice a day (2 cats in on box) the roll thingy of bags lasted me almost 3 weeks. Of course, I do not turn it every single time, if there is only a little bit of dirty litter I would not turn it. The refill cartridge is $8.99 at Petsmart, well worth it in my opinion. I like it because it helps keep my 2 year old son out of the dirty trashcan!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Here is what the Neat! refills look like (identical in size and shape to the Litter Locker refills):


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I am buying one right now!!! I got a $10 coupon for the Litter Locker.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Does it actually work? I'll have to check this out!


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I brought one yesterday. It was on sale at Petco for $19. I had a $10 coupon they gave me earlier in the year, so I only paid $9 for it.

I love it!!! It is very easy to use and it works well.

However, it was missing one of the rubber feet when I got it. It annoys me to no end. I guess I just have to go out and buy another rubber dot thingy.

Also, the litter scoop was a little crappy. I replaced it with my old litter scoop (Pet Gold) as soon as I opened the box.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I had never heard of this, so I just looked it up online..I feel stupid for asking, but I don't get it!!!

What is the purpose of accumulating two weeks worth of cat waste in this contraption? I scoop everyday and toss it in a bag, then right into the outside trash barrels. 

Can someone explain?


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Some people (like myself) don't have the convenience of an outdoor trashcan nearby (I live in an apartment complex) so even if I scooped into a bag, I would have to hold on to it until I could make it to the dumpster. It's definitely not for everyone and that's OK! I just love that it's easier for me to clean the boxes each night.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

My apartment is in a middle of numerous alcoholic bars. I don't feel like going to the dumpster late at night (I work every weeknight until nine or ten P.M.) There is no way I am dumping my cat litter in the middle of the night!!!


----------

